# Warning from Pakistan



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This just in...


> *AP/Pakistan News Agency 11/19/2007 *
> 
> This morning, from a cave in northwest Pakistan, Taliban Minister of Migration,
> Moh ammed Omar, warned the United States that if U.S. military action against
> ...


Back to you...


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

OMG They found our Achilles Heel! We should probably go down to the nearest Quick Mart and surrender to the guy at the counter.


----------



## james.white (Nov 28, 2007)

what if this were real... we would be in a serious rut... :lol:


----------

